# Pay $3000 to join TPI?



## PastorJeff (Oct 18, 2010)

My resort has just started offering TPI as an alternative to II for exchanges. We've been offered the opportunity to switch to TPI for a fee of $3000, and the representative of the resort went to great lengths to demonstrate how this would save us money and get us better trades over time.

It's true that we've had a hard time getting good trades with II unless trading into an easy market like Orlando.  But do we really need to pay $3000 to use TPI? Based on your experience, is it worth it?


----------



## JudyS (Oct 19, 2010)

Using TPI is free. They do have an upgraded membership (Vacation Exchange Club) available for about $70 a year, which I feel is worthwhile if you plan to do more than one trade a year with TPI.

The $3000 is probably for a "platinum" membership that is being offered by several independent exchange companies and offers free upgrades on timeshare exchanges, plus some other perks. I think the platinum membership is actually run by I.C.E. (Int'l Cruise Exchange.) I once had an free I.C.E. membership, and it wasn't worth what I paid for it! (Basically, I wasted my time figuring out my privileges, and then realized there really weren't any.) 

If the $3000 TPI membership is anything like the one VRI*ety is offering, there are a few perks, but nothing worth anywhere near $3000. The $3000 is probably for a lifetime membership. If you really want to try the "platinum" membership, it's probably available at much lower price for a shorter period of time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 19, 2010)

PastorJeff said:


> My resort has just started offering TPI as an alternative to II for exchanges. We've been offered the opportunity to switch to TPI for a fee of $3000, and the representative of the resort went to great lengths to demonstrate how this would save us money and get us better trades over time.
> 
> It's true that we've had a hard time getting good trades with II unless trading into an easy market like Orlando.  But do we really need to pay $3000 to use TPI? Based on your experience, is it worth it?



Sounds like a regular ol' timeshare sales pitch to me.  Sounds like a huge waste of money, and probably 50% of the cost goes right into the salesperson's pocket.


----------



## TPIRep (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello.
What resort are you a part of?  I am not sure who is quoting you this $3000 but I need to find out as I am unaware of a program that charges you to use TPI.  Please provide me more information so that I can look into this.

Thank you.
Marcie


----------



## FrugalFrank (Nov 16, 2010)

*Vacation Villas @ FantasyWorld II Pushing TPI*

Simarly, one of our developer-owned timeshares is flying reps around the country pushing TPI as an alternative exchange option to RCI & II.  Our appt is in Dec'10 for this presentation allegedly in our best interests.  The little that I could get out of the persistent registration rep was that there would be for fee options, and free options.  

Can't conclusively comment at this time as to the TPI variations, but if the offer is to pay a premium for a free service this meeting will be over before it even starts.


----------



## teepeeca (Nov 16, 2010)

*Do Not Pay $$$ !!!*

I have used "TPI" for many years, with "excellent" results.  Have NEVER paid any fee to join, or "upgrade" --- just the regular exchange fee.  I'm sure it IS NOT "TPI" sending out people, around the country, to get you to join/pay many $$$.

If you are going to a "presentation", you should receive a "confirmation letter" of your appointment.  I should think that the "real" TPI would be interested in what that letter states, and who/which company actually sent it.


----------



## FrugalFrank (Nov 17, 2010)

*Definitely Not Paying Another Penny*

I agree that it is highly unlikely that TPI is behind this little scene/scam.  I believe that the developer is encountering significant difficulties unloading the remainder of their units, and has concocted an "innovative" way to bilk existing owners (especially those who purchased at low cost on the resale market) out of more $$$.   I think they will strategically attempt to use TPI’s offerings, and probably other promises of perceived value in some bundle deal to incentivize a purchase.

The depth of the desperation seems very great as we do not have to attend a presentation, but the presenter is coming to our home for a 1-hour individualized/customized presentation. :zzz:  He will have approximately 5-minutes to explain in detail the no-cost options before being graciously escorted to the door.    As this is scheduled for 2pm, we obviously are looking for him to bring the hot dogs, burgers, chips, and drinks.


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 22, 2010)

Trading Places International has an elite membership program named Premier Access which is sold through third-party developers and sales groups.  Premier Access cannot be purchased through Trading Places International as a consumer product. The only way to obtain a membership in this elite program is to receive this as a first-day incentive from one of our affiliated sales sites.  Premier Access is unlike any other timeshare benefit program currently available, it allows you to: 1. trade your week into any one of the thirty-plus members of our family of resorts with no exchange fee, 2. leverage your timeshare week into a cruise through our cruise exchange benefit, 3. split your week at any of our family of resorts for a three-day and four-day stay, and 4. a host of other great timeshare and travel benefits.  Our family of resorts are located throughout the USA, Mexico, and the Caribbean, including properties in destinations such as Hawaii, Las Vegas, Palm Desert, Branson, Cabo San Lucas, and Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 22, 2010)

Elite?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 23, 2010)

teepeeca said:


> I have used "TPI" for many years, with "excellent" results.  Have NEVER paid any fee to join, or "upgrade" --- just the regular exchange fee.  I'm sure it IS NOT "TPI" sending out people, around the country, to get you to join/pay many $$$.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Tony,
> I have never used TPI but have been very interested in joining.  Where have you gotten exchanges?


----------



## FrugalFrank (Nov 23, 2010)

*Thanks TPIRep for the Heads-Up*

Unless the no-fee option(s) are intriguing this will be a very short conversation.

Thanks again, and it is good to have a place like TUG to raise issues/questions that can be wholly addressed by responsible parties.  Unlike our resort that mentioned nothing of this "_added benefit_" in the Annual Statement, nor with the MF invoice received yesterday, and not even on their website within the Members Only Section, we are fortunate that someone broached this topic and TPI has adequately adressed it from their perspective.

We have absolutely nothing against TPI as we have never used their service (although with this forward-thinking customer service we are *much more apt* to use it now and in the future especially with the recent demise of our beloved RedWeek  ).  While it is highly, highly unlikely that we will pay in whole or in part for Premier Access, it is quite probable that we will trade with TPI if the inventory is suitable.


----------



## teepeeca (Nov 24, 2010)

*ronandjoan*

Sending you an e-mail.

Tony


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 19, 2010)

I have joined TPI, deposited my 2 available weeks and gotten trades already.

They allow exchanges before the verifying process is complete which really helps!


----------



## JudyS (Dec 20, 2010)

FrugalFrank said:


> ...
> We have absolutely nothing against TPI as we have never used their service (although with this forward-thinking customer service we are *much more apt* to use it now and in the future especially with the recent demise of our beloved RedWeek  ). ....


I'm glad to find at least one other Tugger who is sorry to lose the Redweek exchange system!  

I've been very happy with TPI. TPI has very good inventory in Hawaii, California, and Park City. (Of course, they have other inventory, but they have impressively good inventory in those three locations.) You don't need a deposit to look at TPI's inventory and there is no cost to join, so you might as well check it out! 

Of course, the best weeks don't sit online long, but I've found TPI reps to be quite helpful when I've asked what the chances are of getting a particular resort or area. You can do ongoing searches with TPI, but I've never done one.


----------

